# Les objets cons ....



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

Il y a autour de nous des tas d'objets complètement fous ou complètement inutiles qui se vendent ou qui sont simplement le fruit du délire humain ... faites nous en part

Voici le SAC A HURLER qui permet de crier son désespoir dans le silence complet au beau milieu des gens sans qu'ils s'en appercoivent 
Puis on peut ensuite relancer l'enregistrement de cet état de désespoir passager ,à fond les basses , dans un lieu plus approprié
Bizzare n'est pas??????? ... pas tant que cela ... car cela se vend!!

La video jointe vous fera découvrir:
- La stupidité de notre société de consommation où l'on peut vendre n'importe quoi
- La nécessité de devoir HUUUURRRLLLLEEERRRR qu'on en a marre .... ça fait un bien fou!

Matez cette vidéo du sac à hurler, elle est vraiment trop folle ...
http://web.media.mit.edu/~monster/screambody/


----------



## apenspel (11 Décembre 2005)

J'aurais tendance à placer l'iPod dans cette catégorie, même si certains sont sans doute mieux que d'autres puisqu'ils permettent de stocker des choses.
Plus jeune, j'écoutais de la musique sur walk-man, ça m'a rendu sourd comme quelques uns de ma génération. Et on continue la même erreur.
Même registre, les téléphones portables avec sonneries polyphoniques. C'est d'un manque de savoir vivre que de laisser sonner ces trucs-là. On les entends partout, dans les transports en commun, dans les salles de spectacle, lors de séminaires et conférences.


----------



## jeanba3000 (11 Décembre 2005)

J'ai connu il y a pas mal d'années dans une boîte de pub où je faisais un stage, une nana avait une pile de feuilles imprimées "bon à froisser et jeter", qu'elle chiffonnait rageusement et jetait dans sa corbeille pour passer ses colères...


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a autour de nous des tas d'objets complètement fous ou complètement inutiles qui se vendent ou qui sont simplement le fruit du délire humain ... faites nous en part
> 
> Voici le SAC A HURLER qui permet de crier son désespoir dans le silence complet au beau milieu des gens sans qu'ils s'en appercoivent
> Puis on peut ensuite relancer l'enregistrement de cet état de désespoir passager ,à fond les basses , dans un lieu plus approprié
> ...



T'as pas l'air crétin avec ça dans la rue


----------



## benkenobi (11 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas l'air crétin avec ça dans la rue



C'est pas pire que de se ballader avec 2LOQ...


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Décembre 2005)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas pire que de se ballader avec 2LOQ...



Avec un pantalon large, ça passe


----------



## golf (11 Décembre 2005)

Mûr pour la Bar ce fil


----------



## Yip (11 Décembre 2005)

La barre


----------



## iMax (11 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mûr pour la Bar ce fil




Oui.

Zou


----------



## House M.D. (11 Décembre 2005)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai connu il y a pas mal d'années dans une boîte de pub où je faisais un stage, une nana avait une pile de feuilles imprimées "bon à froisser et jeter", qu'elle chiffonnait rageusement et jetait dans sa corbeille pour passer ses colères...


Excellent ça   




...enfin pas pour la forêt amazonienne :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a autour de nous des tas d'objets complètement fous ou complètement inutiles qui se vendent ou qui sont simplement le fruit du délire humain ... faites nous en part
> 
> Voici le SAC A HURLER qui permet de crier son désespoir dans le silence complet au beau milieu des gens sans qu'ils s'en appercoivent
> Puis on peut ensuite relancer l'enregistrement de cet état de désespoir passager ,à fond les basses , dans un lieu plus approprié
> ...



Si on pouvait avoir le même pour les pets ça serait pas mal


----------



## joubichou (11 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Avec un pantalon large, ça passe


Et tu les plies tes ailes ?


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Si on pouvait avoir le même pour les pets ça serait pas mal


Oui! ... pour les faire en toute discrétion sans devoir pincer les fesses (ceux qu'on laisse partir de bon coeur sans retenue aucune si tu vois ce que je veux dire ... ceux qui font un bien fou!)  ... le problème c'est ensuite faire la vidange du sac!


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Et tu les plies tes ailes ?



 Je les enroule autour de mes cuisses


----------



## r0m1 (11 Décembre 2005)

pour ça , il ya un site loufoque des inventions dont personne ne veut.... 
http://www.inventeursfous.com

complètement barré ces mecs !!!


----------



## apenspel (11 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Oui! ... pour les faire en toute discrétion sans devoir pincer les fesses (ceux qu'on laisse partir de bon coeur sans retenue aucune si tu vois ce que je veux dire ... ceux qui font un bien fou!)  ... le problème c'est ensuite faire la vidange du sac!


Tu ne connais rien à la vie ! Mon péché mignon, c'est de lâcher des vesses dans les vernissages, en passant entre les gens. Et je t'assure que je ne serre pas les fesses, je les relâches. Mais en douceur, mine de rien, sans que personne ne se doute.
C'est encore meillleur que les gros tonitruants, car bon, tu n'as pas le son, mais faut voir la tête des gens, tu as l'image. :love: 
Et l'odeur, tu la leur laisses.


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

apenspel a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne connais rien à la vie ! Mon péché mignon, c'est de lâcher des vesses dans les vernissages, en passant entre les gens. Et je t'assure que je ne serre pas les fesses, je les relâches. Mais en douceur, mine de rien, sans que personne ne se doute.
> C'est encore meillleur que les gros tonitruants, car bon, tu n'as pas le son, mais faut voir la tête des gens, tu as l'image. :love:
> Et l'odeur, tu la leur laisses.


Si tu fais pareil dans le metro tu risques d'avoir le son .... le son des mécontents qui vont te faire la grosse tête et là tu pourras filer à l'anglaise coincé comme tu serras ....


----------



## Nobody (11 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu fais pareil dans le metro tu risques d'avoir le son .... le son des mécontents qui vont te faire la grosse tête et là tu pourras filer à l'anglaise coincé comme tu serras ....



Tu as testé ça dans le métro de Liège?


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Tu as testé ça dans le métro de Liège?


Oh celui-là il en a fait du "bruit" à son époque! ... un dossier "puant" de plus pour Liège


----------



## Piewhy (11 Décembre 2005)

c'est dingue ce truc! 

note pour plus tard : prendre le metro à liege!!! il ne doit pas y avoir grand monde... ça doit etre rapide


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

Un objet con au départ ...  .... qui l'est devenu moins par la suite ..... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2005)

Qui peut me dire combien de fois on l'a déjà vue celle-là ?

Et combien de fois on est tombé dans le panneau du PC = objet con ?


----------



## kaviar (11 Décembre 2005)

Et n'oublions pas les objets con pour les cons


----------



## Piewhy (11 Décembre 2005)

La chaussure gameboy pokemon!!


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2005)

Et puis bon, quand on y réfléchit un peu, hurler sans que personne ne vous entende, c'est pas un peu horrible quand même, c'est pas un peu une belle illustration de la triste réalité ? :mouais:


----------



## tedy (11 Décembre 2005)

Bas si mais en même temps le critère aujourd'hui est la Normalité....

Donc ce genre de choses pourtant si naturelles sont-elles, te font basculer du coté obscure de la force qui ne l'est parce que certains l'ont décidé...

Moralité lachons nous et criont quand l'envie nous prends!!!  
Merde alors!!! J'aime bien moi crier de temps en temps ça me détend et généralement je saute en même temps comme ça 2 en 1 je fais du sport


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Décembre 2005)

Je me rapelle que durant les années "vinyls" des disques de "silence" étaient en vente 
Il s'agissait de disques aux sillons absolument lisses que l'on posait sur la platine pour se relaxer en écoutant du "silence"

Nous étions graves non?


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Décembre 2005)

C'est chinois

La boîte de conserve qui défie le temps!
Vous êtes supposés mettre les nouilles instantanées dans cette boîte pendant 10 ans, puis les manger... allez savoir pourquoi?


----------



## JPTK (12 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je me rapelle que durant les années "vinyls" des disques de "silence" étaient en vente
> Il s'agissait de disques aux sillons absolument lisses que l'on posait sur la platine pour se relaxer en écoutant du "silence"
> 
> Nous étions graves non?




Aujourd'hui on a les mêmes mais avec des bruits de gens qui discutent 
Sinon l'inutile est essentiel à mon avis, c'est de l'imaginaire, de l'art, moi je trouve ça vital ces objets à la con, après tout on en a tellement des objets dit sérieux et utiles qui sont pourtant totalement cons.


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Décembre 2005)

.

Kenji Kawakami a trouvé la solution pour pouvoir dormir sans problème dans le métro. Une ventouse accroché à un casque pour que vous dormiez bien et sur l'affichette le nom de la station où vous descendez pour que les autres vous réveillent. 
Pas très sexy mais tellement kisth


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Décembre 2005)

Des serpillières à mettre aux pattes des chats ... ou comment faire participer aux tâches ménagères ces invétérés paresseux ...


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Décembre 2005)

La machine pour faire faire de l'exercice à votre chien. 
Rien de tel pour l'occuper!! ...  et oui ya pas de raison ! Ce sont des êtres vivants comme nous, on les habillent bien, ils ont leurs propres lignes de vêtements, et maintenant des accessoires sportifs


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

Bon. En fait tu t'es ouvert un fil pour mettre les photos que tu récupères sur le web. C'est bien ça ? Plus assez de place dans "la blague du lundi" ? :mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Décembre 2005)

Les toilettes électroniques

Pour ceux qui aiment lire leur journal dans les toilettes, ce petit coin de paradis où retrouve le calme et la discretion loin des yeux de tous... les toilettes au Japon sont ainsi ... un pupitre aux inombrables touches et loupiotes vous permettent de lancer les jets d'eau de nettoyage .. de lancer le séchage de votre popotin ... etc ... etc ...
je reste cependant sceptique devant un des accessoires ... quelqu'un a une idée sur la fonction du tube ??


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

Euh... ça confine à l'autisme là. Tu sais que tu n'es pas tout seul ?


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon. En fait tu t'es ouvert un fil pour mettre les photos que tu récupères sur le web. C'est bien ça ? Plus assez de place dans "la blague du lundi" ? :mouais:


D'abord c'est pas gentil ce que tu dis là ... tu as en plus tout faux c'est juste pour lancer le thread ... et enfin je n'ai jamais empêché personne de poster moi


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

Non; mais est-ce que tu te demandes pourquoi les autres vont poster dans d'autres fils que celui-ci ? La plupart de tes photos sont envoyées par mail à des millions de gens tous les jours. Et la plupart de ces millions de gens ont créé des règles de courrier indésirable pour éviter d'être obligé de se les taper tous les jours. Certaines sont bonnes. Certaines n'ont jamais été vues. Mais c'est une infime partie de l'ensemble. C'est un peu comme les histoires drôles ! "La petite blague du lundi" !!! C'est devenu tous les jours et jusqu'à 15 à la suite de ta part uniquement ! C'est lourd et je sais que ce n'est pas qu'un avis personnel. Personne ne t'en a fait la remarque encore ?
Passe à autre chose s'il te plaît. Et effectivement. Il se pourrait que je ne sois pas gentil. Mais ça non plus, c'est pas une découverte de ta part  Et il se peut que j'aie tout faux. Mais ça reste rare. Je connais vraiment bien ces forums et les gens qui y passent. Longuement, en vitesse, en floodant ou pas. J'ai rarement tout faux. Réfléchis-y honnêtement et reviens en parler.

Allez. Soyons gentils et passons à autre chose qu'au flood même d'images récupérées ailleurs.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Décembre 2005)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]J'ai rarement tout faux. Réfléchis-y honnêtement et reviens en parler.
Allez. Soyons gentils et passons à autre chose qu'au flood même d'images récupérées ailleurs.
Merci d'avance.[/QUOTE]
j'ai réfléchi et je ne vois pas comment décrire un objet con sans photo ... 
Soyons gentils ... c'est bien tout ce que je demande 
merci d'avance aussi 

Bonne nuit Backcat


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

Mais peut-être que plus que le fait de poster sans arrêt des images ou des textes pompés ailleurs, c'est plus généralement ce genre de fil qui fait _suer_ les autres ? Peut-être ? Non ? Je trouve plus _gentil_ de dire que c'est casse-couilles que ne rien dire et attendre que tout le monde aie envie de te passer par la fenêtre. Non ?

Enfin, si tu veux je te _passe_ à un autre... pas de souci pour moi.


----------



## JPTK (12 Décembre 2005)

Je le trouvais pas si mal ce topic moi et puis j'avais jamais vu ces objets. Ok il avait pas encore pris et Jo postait en rafale tout seul, mais sinon ça aurait pu donner un truc pas si inutile, qui n'a plutôt rien à voir avec les mails débiles qu'on reçoit puisque-là les objets sont assez singuliers et accompagnés de descriptions et de commentaires et qu'en plus certains sont vraiment intéressant avec un portée artistique non négligeable, donc voilà, ce sujet est pas plus nul qu'un autre, au contraire même


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

Alors je m'incline. Si ça intéresse au moins une personne...  Bonne lecture 

D'un autre côté je ne l'ai pas fermé. Je voulais juste calmer la frénésie de Jo_XXXX.


----------



## House M.D. (12 Décembre 2005)

En même temps, je crois qu'il a de quoi faire, les objets japonais étonneront toujours les européens


----------



## quetzalk (12 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et puis bon, quand on y réfléchit un peu, hurler sans que personne ne vous entende, c'est pas un peu horrible quand même, c'est pas un peu une belle illustration de la triste réalité ? :mouais:



Et dire que personne ne t'as répondu... 





Bon sinon histoire de polémiquer avec vous coucou: ) effectivement Jo le fil est intéressant MAIS le fait de poster des séries comme ça ne donne guère envie de participer, finalement. Laisse les choses mûrir... un thread comme ça n'a d'intérêt que si on a le temps de chercher au gré de l'inspiration des trucs qui collent, pas pour faire un bombardement de dix pages en 24 heures. En plus... Bref. :mouais:  

Ben tiens un objet que je trouvais très très con à l'époque (enfin non, à l'époque ça me fascinait mais j'avais douze ans !  ) c'est la *montre-calculatrice*, les gens se l'arrachaient, c'était total-frime... et pourtant totalement inutile et inutilisable ! Merde, qui sait ce qu'on pensera de l'ipod dans 20 ans !!! :sick: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## quetzalk (12 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, je crois qu'il a de quoi faire, les objets japonais étonneront toujours les européens



Je crois que tu peux enlever le mot "objet" de ta phrase...


----------



## apenspel (12 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Merde, qui sait ce qu'on pensera de l'ipod dans 20 ans !!! :sick: :afraid: :afraid:


Aurais-je 20 ans d'avance ? :love: 
Mon frangin s'est acheté un petit HD/lecteur de cartes, c'est bien moins con que l'iPod. Il peut y mettre de la vidéo et de la musique depuis longtemps, pas la voir et l'écouter dessus, mais bon, voir de la vidéo là-dessus, écouter de la zique en se foutant les oreilles en l'air&#8230; Si c'est pas con, c'est au minimum de la branlette.

Quant au sujet, ben, on était prévenus au titre : il est con. Mais pour citer Gainsbarre : la connerie est faite pour se reposer d'être intelligent.
En plus, Jo, je ne suis pas certain qu'il emmerde son monde, il n'y a qu'à voir les coups de boules qu'il a reçu.

Ausi, zavez déjà vu un bar qu'est pas con ? Ce sont des usines à cirrhoses, pourtant, sont bourrés et pas les seuls.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

citroën bx


----------



## Yip (12 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> citroën bx




T'as pas une photo ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> citroën bx


La version break, alors.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

tu viens de me foutre la chaire de poule


----------



## r0m1 (12 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que personne ne t'as répondu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dans le même style; nintendo avait sorti la montre tétris ou mario bros? si je la retouve je vous envoie une photo. parfaitement inutile, j'ai passé des heures cependant à me fracasser les yeux pour essayer de lire ce qu'il y avait dessus...
:hein:


----------



## jpmiss (12 Décembre 2005)

Vaginette


----------



## House M.D. (12 Décembre 2005)

apenspel a dit:
			
		

> Aurais-je 20 ans d'avance ? :love:
> Mon frangin s'est acheté un petit HD/lecteur de cartes, c'est bien moins con que l'iPod. Il peut y mettre de la vidéo et de la musique depuis longtemps, pas la voir et l'écouter dessus, mais bon, voir de la vidéo là-dessus, écouter de la zique en se foutant les oreilles en l'air&#8230; Si c'est pas con, c'est au minimum de la branlette.
> 
> Quant au sujet, ben, on était prévenus au titre : il est con. Mais pour citer Gainsbarre : la connerie est faite pour se reposer d'être intelligent.
> ...


Bah perso j'adore la musique, et je ne peux concevoir ma vie sans en écouter presque tout le temps (en fait je n'en écoute pas quand je ne peux pas par obligation professionnelle). Donc dans mon cas, l'iPod est très utile, sinon c'est comme une drogue, j'aurais une sensation de manque


----------



## House M.D. (12 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que tu peux enlever le mot "objet" de ta phrase...


   

C'est vrai que les japonais en eux-mêmes étonneront toujours les européens 

Sinon pour la montre, j'étais comme toi, accroc, jamais pu me la payer, mais maintenant, quelle connerie


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Décembre 2005)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> dans le même style; nintendo avait sorti la montre tétris ou mario bros? si je la retouve je vous envoie une photo. parfaitement inutile, j'ai passé des heures cependant à me fracasser les yeux pour essayer de lire ce qu'il y avait dessus...
> :hein:


Moi j'ai eu en main la montre briquet ... c'était une vraie montre mais en sus tu poussais sur un bouton et une flamme sortait par la partie supérieure de l'écran .... non seulement le réservoir était tellement petit que 3 allumages suffisaient à le vider (et par grand vent un seul te le mettait à sec) ce qui rendait l'accessoire complètement con  .. mais aussi il te foutait le feu à la manche si tu faisais un mauvaise manoeuvre


----------



## House M.D. (12 Décembre 2005)

Oups... plutôt dangereux en plus alors cet accessoire à la con


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Décembre 2005)

Un objet ingénieux mais utile?


----------



## quetzalk (19 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Un objet ingénieux mais utile?



 j'ai beau relire et relire la charte, je ne vois pas comment justifier l'interdiction d'un truc pareil, et pourtant...


----------

